# WAN connection in windows server 2003



## boriska29 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello!Someone able to help me,setup WAN connection in windows server 2003 "RRAS wizard".Im Installed 2 Network Card,but i dont know how to configure.
I have DSL Connection.do i need to install router also?
Thank you.


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

I would not use Windows Server 2003 as a router. It simply doesn't handle routing all that well. If you just need to give in access to the Internet, use a regular broadband router. If you need VPN Tunnels to remote sites, get a broadband router that supports VPNs.


----------



## boriska29 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thankyou!sorry but I still have problems.
Here what i have
I CONNET TO INTERNET WITH DSL MODEM .(NO ROUTER)
FROM DSL MODEM I HAVE REGULAR SWITCH WITH 4 PORTS.
1 SERVER IP 10.10.10.2
MASK 255.0.0.0
DEF.GATEWAY 10.10.10.1
DNS 10.10.10.2
OK.THIS IS INSIDE MY NETWORK PRIVATE.NO INTERNET

The question is : How to configure my second NIC IN SERVER TO OUTSIDE THE NETWORK.WHICH ADDRESS I HAVE TO SIGN?TO HAVE INTERNET CONNECTION.
How To: Configure server client machines with internet conection ... I HAVE 2 CLIENT MACHINE.JOINED TO DOMAIN
ANY HELP PLEASE.THANK YOU.
Can someone explain this me step by step?PLEASE/


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

OK, if your going to use the Windows 2003 server as the router between your local network and the internet, then you should not set a default gateway on the server. To make things easier, you should set the IP settings on NIC 1 (private network) to:

IP Address: 10.10.10.1
Netmask: 255.0.0.0
Defaulf Gateway: -- Not Set --

You are not setting the default gateway for the private network because there is no path off the private network to the internet. The default gateway is the route that is used to send all traffic for which the server does not know the how to reach.

Next, you need to setup the NIC 2 to connect to the Internet through the DSL modem. Be sure you have the Windows Firewall turned on for this NIC as this is an untrusted connection. I'm going to assume that the DSL connection is a PPPoE (Point-to-Point Protocol over Ethernet) connection. This is the typical connection for a DSL connection that requires a username and password to connect.

Windows Server 2003 has a built in PPPoE client. You set this up using the New Network Connection Wizard, which will walk you through the steps. Be sure that you use NIC 2 for the PPPoE connection. (I don't connect this way, so I can't duplicate the exact procedures.) This web article I found should help you to get the PPPoE set up. Once that is setup, the server should have access to the Internet.

Next, you will need to have the RRAS (Routing and Remote Access Service) configured so that the clients on the private network can connect to the Internet through the server. The important thing to remember is that the clients need to use a default gateway of 10.10.10.1 (the server) as the server needs to route the traffic to the Internet.

Because you have the server configured as an AD domain control (I assume from your posting), there are other issues that you need to consider, which are explained in this web article. This is not a comprehensive explaination (I could write a book), but should get you going.


----------



## boriska29 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you so much centauricw!!!! I appreciate your support.:up::up::up:


----------

